

The Rules of an Entrepreneur - spoiledtechie
http://www.spoiledtechie.com/post/The-Rules-of-an-Entrepreneur.aspx

======
moe
I'm getting a bit tired of these ever-repeating "How to be
successful"-cookbooks.

But at least there were some fun quotes in this one:

 _Even the planet Earth, if you get far enough into space, looks like a
peaceful place._

 _A wise man keeps his own counsel._

~~~
spoiledtechie
Im kind of tired of them too, but they seem to keep coming. Why? Maybe its a
good thing to always see positive thoughts. Maybe its a good thing to get away
from the news some times.

News isn't the only thing in this world that matters. Its the positives and
happiness too.

------
run4yourlives
This is probably the best nugget in the list:

With regard to whatever worries you, not only accept the worst thing that
could happen, but make it a point to quantify what the worst thing could be.

Do this every time you are faced with a choice, and you'll remove the decision
paralysis that most people experience.

